# раз (once)



## odradek18

That's a philosophical text.
Can you help me translate this sentence? 
Might it be translated as "being detached from it"?
I don't understand what "раз" means here: "if/since" (conditional) or "once"?

_Чтобы знать себя без «я», мышлению надо сначала знать «я» как то, что,* раз будучи от него отделено*, уже никогда не вернет себе своего господства над ним. _

Thank you


----------



## smmichael

_*раз будучи от него отделено* - once being separated from it_


----------



## Awwal12

Yes, here "раз" definitely means "once" (in the meaning "since" it requires a full-fledged clause and cannot be used in a participle construction like this one).


----------



## Rosett

Must read: "...*будучи однажды* от него отделено..."
Who wrote the OP sentence??


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Must read: "...*будучи однажды* от него отделено..."
> Who wrote the OP sentence??


It's not a must. What's wrong with (один) "раз" here?


----------



## lectrice

Rosett said:


> Who wrote the OP sentence??


Александр Пятигорский _- Багряные отблески (Парафраз из Густава Мейринка) - _
_Рассказы и сны - Пятигорский Александр Моисеевич - читать - Libros.am_


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> It's not a must. What's wrong with (один) "раз" here?


"Раз" и "один раз", как вы, надеюсь, понимаете - совсем не одно и то же, и первое употреблено в ОП не по-русски. Это просто ломаный язык. Отсюда и все вопросы.


----------



## Rosett

lectrice said:


> Александр Пятигорский _- Багряные отблески (Парафраз из Густава Мейринка) - _
> _Рассказы и сны - Пятигорский Александр Моисеевич - читать - Libros.am_


There is more misused words in the given text, unfortunately.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> There is more misused words in the given text, unfortunately.


He isn't Dostoevsky, for sure.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> "Раз" и "один раз", как вы, надеюсь, понимаете - совсем не одно и то же, и первое употреблено в ОП не по-русски. Это просто ломаный язык. Отсюда и все вопросы.


_И когда, раз, он случайно вышел вместе с какой-то учительницей..._ (Z.Gippius)
_Раз он увидел во сне что-то весёлое и засмеялся, но звук получился странный... _(L.N.Andreyev)
_Раз он ему и скажи: ― Вижу, Азамат, что тебе больно понравилась эта лошадь..._ (Lermontov)
_Наскуча или слыть Мельмотом, // Иль маской щеголять иной, // Проснулся раз он патриотом..._ (A.G.Bitov)
_Раз он пригласил своих гостей в особенную комнату, где были диваны и по всему полу ковер..._ (L.Gumilevskiy)
_Правда, раз он сделал было попытку, спросил у Тимофея, как тот оказался в плену._ (F.A.Abramov)
And so on.
It may sound clumsy (or may not), but I surely wouldn't call it "broken Russian".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Раз" и "один раз", как вы, надеюсь, понимаете - совсем не одно и то же, и первое употреблено в ОП не по-русски. Это просто ломаный язык. Отсюда и все вопросы.


А что такое "раз", как не "один раз"? Два раза?   Скажем: "Раз побывав в Венеции, вы непременно захотите туда вернуться."  Что здесь "не по-русски"? У меня возникает смутное подозрение, что вы читаете "раз" в исходном предложении в значении "если" ("раз ты со мной не разговариваешь, то и я не буду с тобой общаться"). Отсюда и все ваши сомнения....


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> А что такое "раз", как не "один раз"? Два раза?


Боюсь, общая логика в языковых реалиях помогает мало.  "Раз" вместо "один раз" действительно употребляется достаточно редко, особенно в живой речи. С другой стороны, такое употребление, как ясно хотя бы из приведенных цитат, в литературном языке всё же достаточно регулярно.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> _И когда, раз, он случайно вышел вместе с какой-то учительницей..._ (Z.Gippius)
> _Раз он увидел во сне что-то весёлое и засмеялся, но звук получился странный... _(L.N.Andreyev)
> _Раз он ему и скажи: ― Вижу, Азамат, что тебе больно понравилась эта лошадь..._ (Lermontov)
> _Наскуча или слыть Мельмотом, // Иль маской щеголять иной, // Проснулся раз он патриотом..._ (A.G.Bitov)
> _Раз он пригласил своих гостей в особенную комнату, где были диваны и по всему полу ковер..._ (L.Gumilevskiy)
> _Правда, раз он сделал было попытку, спросил у Тимофея, как тот оказался в плену._ (F.A.Abramov)
> And so on.
> It may sound clumsy (or may not), but I surely wouldn't call it "broken Russian".


Well. the point is at "...раз будучи..."

Нижеследующее же звучит по-русски нормально:

2 авг. 2016 г. - Каждый раз, будучи на свадьбе, боюсь, что ведущий скажет: «А теперь тост скажет вон тот чувак, что сидит в углу и боится, что его ...
Как-то раз, будучи в отпуске на Мальдивах, братки решили порыбачить. Взяли яхту напрокат, вышли в море и закинули удочки. Сидят, рыбачат. Вдруг к ...
Как-то раз, будучи в упадочном состоянии духа, поручик Ржевский подошел к своему другу корнету, который считался в казарме эталоном культуры.
Один раз, будучи студентом, попробовал одну травку. И завязал на всю жизнь.
Тысячу раз, будучи преданным, найдёшь кентов. Тысячу раз, будучи кинутым, найдёшь любовь.
Eurostars Berlin Hotel: Каждый раз, будучи в Берлине с ребенком... - просмотрите отзывы путешественников (1 646 шт.), реальные фотографии (635 шт.)

Заметьте, тут и запятая ставится.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> А что такое "раз", как не "один раз"? Два раза?   Скажем: "Раз побывав в Венеции, вы непременно захотите туда вернуться."  Что здесь "не по-русски"? У меня возникает смутное подозрение, что вы читаете "раз" в исходном предложении в значении "если" ("раз ты со мной не разговариваешь, то и я не буду с тобой общаться"). Отсюда и все ваши сомнения....


"Раз", естественно - не "два раза". Но у слова "раз" есть несколько значений, что и приводит вас к подмене понятия.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Well. the point is at "...раз будучи..."
> 
> Нижеследующее же звучит по-русски нормально:
> 
> 2 авг. 2016 г. - Каждый раз, будучи на свадьбе, боюсь, что ведущий скажет: «А теперь тост скажет вон тот чувак, что сидит в углу и боится, что его ...Как-то раз, будучи в отпуске на Мальдивах, братки решили порыбачить. Взяли яхту напрокат, вышли в море и закинули удочки. Сидят, рыбачат. Вдруг к ...Как-то раз, будучи в упадочном состоянии духа, поручик Ржевский подошел к своему другу корнету, который считался в казарме эталоном культуры.Один раз, будучи студентом, попробовал одну травку. И завязал на всю жизнь.Тысячу раз, будучи преданным, найдёшь кентов. Тысячу раз, будучи кинутым, найдёшь любовь.Eurostars Berlin Hotel: Каждый раз, будучи в Берлине с ребенком... - просмотрите отзывы путешественников (1 646 шт.), реальные фотографии (635 шт.)
> 
> Заметьте, тут и запятая ставится.


Ahem.
1. "Каждый раз" and "как-то раз" aren't the same as "один раз", but okay.
2. The structure in your examples is obviously different (= поручик Ржевский как-то раз подошёл, будучи в упадочном состоянии...; = Как-то раз братки, будучи в отпуске на Мальдивах, решили...). In all of your examples the discussed expression is connected to the predicate directly, not to the participle construction. However, I cannot see any particular reason why any of those expressions, including "раз", cannot be a part of the very participle construction, like in the original post - except in some cases it may sound stylictically poor.

Nevertheless, such use still looks normal enough, judging on the corpus:
_...и что, раз будучи замечено, обладает предельной очевидностью..._ (S.L.Frank)
_Но социальные и социально-психологические вопросы, раз будучи подняты, нуждаются в известном положительном разрешении..._ (V.V.Vorovskiy)
_...явление неустойчивого равновесия, которое, раз будучи нарушено, снова не может устанавливаться опять..._ (P.N.Lebedev)
_Раз будучи принуждены обстоятельствами думать об общественных делах, все сословия, естественно, перешли от частного вопроса, давшего их мыслям такое направление, к общему положению вещей..._ (Chernyshevskiy)
If even Chernyshevskiy was writing in "broken Russian", then who wasn't?..


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Раз", естественно - не "два раза". Но у слова "раз" есть несколько значений, что и приводит вас к подмене понятия.


Поясните, пожалуйста, о какой подмене понятий (с моей стороны) идёт речь. Я вас не понимаю.
Автор используют слово "раз" в значении:


> *РАЗ*1, ра́за (раза́ прост.), мн. разы́, раз (разо́в прост.), муж.
> *1.* В сочетании со словом, обозначающим количество, указывает на один момент или кратность, повторяемость какого-нибудь действия. _«Семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь.»_ (посл.) _«Раз пять справлялся в городе.»_ _Некрасов_. _«Ни разу мне не довелось с ним повстречаться без волнения.»_ _Тютчев_. _«Закладывались они — много-много — раз в месяц.»_ _Тургенев_ (о лошадях). *Раз порванные отношения не возобновлялись.» *_Чернышевский_. _Говорил тебе не раз_ или _не один раз. Несколько раз. Много раз. С двухраз. С одного раза. Тысячу раз слышал э_



Ваш пример: "Как-то раз, будучи в упадочном состоянии духа..." несколько из другой оперы..



> *РАЗ*3, нареч. Однажды, когда-то. _«Раз в крещенский вечерок девушки гадали.»_ _Жуковский_. _«Раз вечером сидели у моего отца два товарища по полку.»_ _Герцен_.



Насколько я понимаю, вы сделали формальный поиск по "раз будучи" и выложили некоторые результаты поиска, не вдаваясь особо в их содержание. Отсюда и путаница с запятыми. Сравните:
Раз совершив убийство, маньяк обязательно попытается убить снова.
Раз, совершив убийство, маньяк довольно прогуливался по парку.

Я согласен, что тексты автора сложно отнести к перлам изящной словесности, но оборот, который мы здесь обсуждаем, никаких нареканий у меня не вызывает.


...after being separated once...


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> _...и что, раз будучи замечено, обладает предельной очевидностью..._ (S.L.Frank)
> _Но социальные и социально-психологические вопросы, раз будучи подняты, нуждаются в известном положительном разрешении..._ (V.V.Vorovskiy)
> _...явление неустойчивого равновесия, которое, раз будучи нарушено, снова не может устанавливаться опять..._ (P.N.Lebedev)
> _Раз будучи принуждены обстоятельствами думать об общественных делах, все сословия, естественно, перешли от частного вопроса, давшего их мыслям такое направление, к общему положению вещей..._ (Chernyshevskiy)
> If even Chernyshevskiy was writing in "broken Russian", then who wasn't?..


Well, it still doesn't make sense, unless you substitute "будучи" by, for example, "уж", or "раз" - by "однажды/единожды".
_...и что, раз будучи *уж* замечено, обладает предельной очевидностью..._ 
These are very rare examples of untidy usage permitted by different factors, even with the prominent authors, that you can find elsewhere.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Поясните, пожалуйста, о какой подмене понятий (с моей стороны) идёт речь. Я вас не понимаю.
> Автор используют слово "раз" в значении:
> 
> 
> Ваш пример: "Как-то раз, будучи в упадочном состоянии духа..." несколько из другой оперы..
> 
> 
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, вы сделали формальный поиск по "раз будучи" и выложили некоторые результаты поиска, не вдаваясь особо в их содержание. Отсюда и путаница с запятыми. Сравните:
> Раз совершив убийство, маньяк обязательно попытается убить снова.
> Раз, совершив убийство, маньяк довольно прогуливался по парку.
> 
> Я согласен, что тексты автора сложно отнести к перлам изящной словесности, но оборот, который мы здесь обсуждаем, никаких нареканий у меня не вызывает.
> 
> 
> ...after being separated once...


Semantics is the most important point here - that's what I wanted to explain.
"*Раз *пошли на дело, выпить захотелось..." = *однажды *пошли на дело...
"...и сейчас турецкие генералы на дыбах эту фразу наверное повторяют в уме - *раз *пошли на дело, то на первой мочить надо было!" = *раз уж* пошли на дело...


----------



## Vovan

odradek18 said:


> I don't understand what "раз" means here: "if/since" (conditional) or "once"?


"Раз" as "since" is colloquial, by the way. 
So, this usage is unlikely in a philosophical text like yours.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Semantics is the most important point here - that's what I wanted to explain.
> "*Раз *пошли на дело, выпить захотелось..." = *однажды *пошли на дело...
> "...и сейчас турецкие генералы на дыбах эту фразу наверное повторяют в уме - *раз *пошли на дело, то на первой мочить надо было!" = *раз уж* пошли на дело...


I still don't follow you. What's wrong with the original sentence from the standpoint of semantics?


----------



## Vovan

Приведу свои рассуждения по возникшей проблеме.

_Будучи обманутым один раз, больше не поддашься на их рекламные уловки. _
Для эмфазы "один раз" можно поместить в начало предложения:

_Один раз будучи обманутым, больше не поддашься на их рекламные уловки._
Однако в подобных предложениях мы часто опускаем слово "один":

_(Одну) минуту постояла в подъезде в майке - и вот уже сопливится. Ну и иммунитет!_

Присоединюсь к тем, кто не видит ничего криминального в исходном предложении.

P. S. Другое дело, что часто мы избегаем говорить вот так:

Раз постояла в подъезде в майке - и вот уже сопливится.
Почему? Возможно, опасаясь возникновения некоторой путаницы (с союзом "раз", с его значениями "поскольку", "если").
Однако на письме, особенно в книжном стиле (и, конкретнее, в составе причастных и деепричастных оборотов), подобное употребление слова "раз" как раз характерно.


----------



## odradek18

Rosett said:


> Semantics is the most important point here - that's what I wanted to explain.
> "*Раз *пошли на дело, выпить захотелось..." = *однажды *пошли на дело...
> "...и сейчас турецкие генералы на дыбах эту фразу наверное повторяют в уме - *раз *пошли на дело, то на первой мочить надо было!" = *раз уж* пошли на дело...





Awwal12 said:


> Ahem.
> 1. "Каждый раз" and "как-то раз" aren't the same as "один раз", but okay.
> 2. The structure in your examples is obviously different (= поручик Ржевский как-то раз подошёл, будучи в упадочном состоянии...; = Как-то раз братки, будучи в отпуске на Мальдивах, решили...). In all of your examples the discussed expression is connected to the predicate directly, not to the participle construction. However, I cannot see any particular reason why any of those expressions, including "раз", cannot be a part of the very participle construction, like in the original post - except in some cases it may sound stylictically poor.
> 
> Nevertheless, such use still looks normal enough, judging on the corpus:
> _...и что, раз будучи замечено, обладает предельной очевидностью..._ (S.L.Frank)
> _Но социальные и социально-психологические вопросы, раз будучи подняты, нуждаются в известном положительном разрешении..._ (V.V.Vorovskiy)
> _...явление неустойчивого равновесия, которое, раз будучи нарушено, снова не может устанавливаться опять..._ (P.N.Lebedev)
> _Раз будучи принуждены обстоятельствами думать об общественных делах, все сословия, естественно, перешли от частного вопроса, давшего их мыслям такое направление, к общему положению вещей..._ (Chernyshevskiy)
> If even Chernyshevskiy was writing in "broken Russian", then who wasn't?..



Thank you for your interesting answers!


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Приведу свои рассуждения по возникшей проблеме.
> 
> _Будучи обманутым один раз, больше не поддашься на их рекламные уловки. _
> Для эмфазы "один раз" можно поместить в начало предложения:
> 
> _Один раз будучи обманутым, больше не поддашься на их рекламные уловки._
> Однако в подобных предложениях мы часто опускаем слово "один":
> 
> _(Одну) минуту постояла в подъезде в майке - и вот уже сопливится. Ну и иммунитет!_
> 
> Присоединюсь к тем, кто не видит ничего криминального в исходном предложении.
> 
> P. S. Другое дело, что часто мы избегаем говорить вот так:
> 
> Раз постояла в подъезде в майке - и вот уже сопливится.
> Почему? Возможно, опасаясь возникновения некоторой путаницы (с союзом "раз", с его значениями "поскольку", "если").
> Однако на письме, особенно в книжном стиле (и, конкретнее, в составе причастных и деепричастных оборотов), подобное употребление слова "раз" как раз характерно.


Перечитывая заданную в ОП косноязычную фразу, так и хочется спросить: "Кто на ком стоял, господа?"
Можно было грамотно начать оборот так: "... «я» как то, что, будучи однажды от него отделено, ...", чтобы убрать "раз" этот, раз для него нет места, а не пытаться пристраивать куда-то.
Думается, что дело в том, что "будучи" из ОП вводит описание состояния после отделения, а не сам процесс отделения, который по смыслу ожидается после "раз". Именно это и звучит фальшиво.


----------

